# No where near PG Cyclone, but a nice try!!!



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

No where near PG Cyclone, but a nice try (Paradigm)!!!

Paradigm® | Subwoofer | Seismic 110 | Overview


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I am not sure I get the comparison?


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like a flat piston with an inverted surround.


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty much nothing at all like a cyclone.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Airforceyooper said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much nothing at all like a cyclone.


Yes I know it is nothing like a Cyclone. I was just referring from a technology standpoint as it seems way ahead of it's time like the Cyclone! Everything on the actual driver itself (not amplifier) is unlike anything I had read about. This sub is discontinued I believe hence my comparison.


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

How about one of these ... http://www.tymphany.com/files/resources/dlat/LAT700-001.pdf


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Airforceyooper said:


> How about one of these ... http://www.tymphany.com/files/resources/dlat/LAT700-001.pdf


The difference is that this is a consumer made product already built with amplifier, where as the LAT is more for the DIYER


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> Yes I know it is nothing like a Cyclone. I was just referring from a technology standpoint as it seems way ahead of it's time like the Cyclone! Everything on the actual driver itself (not amplifier) is unlike anything I had read about. This sub is discontinued I believe hence my comparison.


What about the driver seems way ahead of its time? It sounds like a conventional driver in a molded enclosure


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

the proto type clone was great the product when they used plastic was not good. I have owned 2 or 3 of them now 
yes ahead of there time to bad that is was just a fad.. 3 cub boxes always needing to be service every year or failure 
if need to see how and what supplier will try


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Split coil... Similar to JBL DD. 

25mm of Xmax with flat cone and a similar reinforcing system as what kicker and various others do.

Small rigid enclosure. 

would be a nice addition. High WAF. 

I wouldn't use it for HT but music would work fine.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

cubdenno said:


> Split coil... Similar to JBL DD.
> 
> 25mm of Xmax with flat cone and a similar reinforcing system as what kicker and various others do.
> 
> ...


The driver itself had to constructed totally different.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

cubdenno said:


> Split coil... Similar to JBL DD.
> 
> 25mm of Xmax with flat cone and a similar reinforcing system as what kicker and various others do.
> 
> ...


It had a confirmed ability to play down to 18hz! Not much music I know of that plays low!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> The driver itself had to constructed totally different.


How? Splitgap has been around for almost 10 years when it was invented by Dan Wiggins in the XBL^2 motor. Where are you seeing this special construction?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Split coil, not split gap.

JBL wasn't the first to use a split coil...not the last.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Add me to the list that isn't seeing anything special or revolutionary.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Split coil, not split gap.
> 
> JBL wasn't the first to use a split coil...not the last.


Ah good catch...though I wonder if they are the same idea with different names.

Revolutionary sub tech would be something like GR/Rythmik servo, now that's something that has me impressed lately . Though it is nothing new.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Depends on if you have 2 coils, 1 motor or 2 coils 2 motors...2 opposing coils, opposing motors.

The guys at Redrock Acoustics came up with a pretty neat motor/coil topology.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll check it out.

This Paradigm sub looks more like a reincarnation of the Sunfire True sub.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup I see it too, your right.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Paradigm designs and builds their own drivers, in house. Just outside of Toronto... unless it's change from a few years ago.


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

Paradigm made use of that research initiative Canada did however many years ago and design their speakers off that research. And from what I remember, all Paradigm drivers are matched pairs. Impressive company.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Eminent Technology makes a rotary sub called the TFW17. Good luck fitting it in a car though, it makes the Cyclone look like a toy. 1-25hz.


http://www.eminent-tech.com/rwbrochure.htm


----------

